# Goji Berries for IBS?



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried these? I've heard that Goji Berries are supposed to help IBS but as I've tried so many other things wanted to ask if anyone had any experience of these? http://www.goji.co.za/uses_digestive.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Like every miracle fruit juice before it, and everyone that will come down the pipeline you will find at least one article claiming it will cure each and every problem any human being has ever had.Digestive problems doesn't seem to be part of the traditional uses for this fruit where it grows. see http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69287.cfm for some information from someone that isn't selling it. Unfortunately none of these curealls really get tested for any of the hundreds of diseases they are sold as a cure for.One thing to look for if you choose to try this is what all else they may put in a preparation. Some fruit juices (like apple and pear) are high in sorbitol and fructose and when used as a sweetener in a juice blend may increase diarrhea for some people. Some fruit juices can't be taken straight so they mix them with tastier things to make it palatable.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi CatUK ~The MSKCC link that Kathleen posted has really great info about this fruit. Just to piggy bank a little, the thing with many herbs in traditional Chinese medicine is that in terms of the targetted illness/symptoms, a single herb used on its own can be totally different from this herb used in combination with other herbs (and different combinations can have totally different effects, too). Goji alone, just like the MKCC link said, has these uses and Western medicine has yet to statistically/clinically establish the effectiveness of its anti-cancer ability. (A side note, I don't know if it indeed is used in Asia for anti-cancer purposes at all throughout history). The concept of "combination" is really important. To put in lay person's terms, some herbs are in the combo because they are of active treatment value, while others are there because they may serve as equalizers/balancers of side effects or as asistive effect boosters or immune system defenser etc; and still others are there because adding them alters the "main herbs" only slightly to suit the body of the specific individual.That said, a combination of herbs may work togther to alleviate IBS symptoms -- BUT, it is important to find a qualified practictioner in traditional Chinese medicine who is familiar with treatment of GI symptoms; only such a practitioner can tailor the treatment/herbs to the individual (really great TCM practitioners seldom give two patients exactly the same combo of herbs because each individual is different - and even one person him/herself is different at different stages of the treatment - and ideally treatments should reflect that). I have seen and used Goji myself in some of the herbal treatments I went through and have found effective (those herbs were not to for my IBS, though), they are mostly used as an "assistive device" instead of the "main herb". So, if you could find a good TCM practitioner, I'd recommend seeing them rather than buying a juice made of a single fruit...


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hithey never did me any good. but then again, i did only take the suppliment for 5 days.cheersIan


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone, guess I'm just looking for a miracle cure for the nausea and bowel pain.Just another quick question, has anyone tried ThreeLac for IBS? Another thing I've read is good but again probably just another hype. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find some probiotics sometimes help for bowel pain because any probiotic (assuming the people making it can actually get the right stuff into a pill) should reduce gas volume because of how they metabolize carbohydrates..Have you tried ginger for the nausea? That seems to be the best herb for that.Peppermint often works well for bowel pain, but may increase heartburn.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen for the replies I drink Vitaliy probiotic yoghurt drinks everyday (don't think it's got enough probiotic in it though). Just wish I knew exatly what probiotics I should take and strength. I also take ginger capsules 700mg 3 times a day (only just started on them again as of this morning, ordered some and came today). I can't take Peppermint because it gives me acid, I did try colpermin as that doesn't dissolve till in the gut but didn't notice much improvement and it burnt minty when I pooed and urinated lol so stopped taking them


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi CatTry the bifidus family of probiotics. ideally 1 to 4 billion cultures a day in pill or yogurt form. BUT start out slowly with half dose for two week, threequarter dose for two weeks and ten th efull dose and only take them for 2 to three months at a time.Here is a list of stuff that may help with your nausea.1.. A prokinetic. Motilium or metoclopramide. motilium (Domperidone) isnt available in the U.S but is available in canada by mail order. it speeds up the transit of food through the stomach and digestive system and kills nausea for about 4 hours at a time. it dosent cause an upset stomach either.2.. Pepto bismol (OTC)3.. Gaviscon (OTC)4.. Ginger tea is realy really good.5.. deep abdominal breathing slowly6.. avoiding triger foods that upset your stomach, and avoiding high acidity foods.7.. sipping coca cola helps. i dont know what ingreedient it is but there is something in coke that deals with nausea. (Honestly, google it!!)8.. vitamin B12 suppliments help intrinsic factor in the stomach, which can help all sorts of stomach problems.9.. a good but mild probiotic either in yoghurt or capsual form. you may feel initially worse but after a few days to a few weeks you may see some stunning differences. stay away from pre biotics though, alot of people dont get on with them. trial and error i guess.10.. Mint tea can help, but on the other hand it can also make things worse, so again it is trial and error.11. eating smaller meals, or as i have taken to doing, grazing on food through out the day. this dosent suit everybody, but it works for my stomach. try it and see.12.. making sure that you are adequately hydrated. dehydratiion to any extent can cause nausea and it wont go away untill you have rehydrated. took me a long time to work this out.13.. anxiety and worry/panic can also cause nausia. i know its a viscious circle but try and stay calm, think about something else, do a cross word, plan a round the world trip, anything that diverts your mind from focusing on how you are feeling. this can be easier said than done!14. The p6 pressure point. Google it for instructions. a product called the sea band is also excellent for nausea, google it.cheersIan


----------

